# "-" (.)

## Shishkin

!
        .  ,       .   ,  ,   . 
p.s. !  :Smilie:

----------

,    ,       -         ( ,   - ...)
        ,      ,   . -  -   ,    ...  (    ,     )

----------


## Shishkin

-     ,  , ,         .          ,   -   .....

----------

: . -    .   , 70%       .  30%  ,       .

  :        ,   1)     2)      (,   ;    ""   )
        (      ).       (    ", ,      ,      "),     ",  .        ,  ".   ,    ,           ,    ,  . ,   :     ,  ,          .   ,  ,   ,    ,   ?
, ,       ,             .     ,   ,  .       ,    ... 
,  12 (  )        ,          .       .

----------

70  30%. -    ,     ,    ,  .  ,    ,  ,      ,      ,    .   ,         ( 38 ).    .      ,           ( !),  ,       .          -- .      ,     ,       (  )   ,    ,      .   -        ,    .           ,       ,    .          -.    2 .          ,    -.
  -  ,  ,        .         ,     ,   (    ,   ) - ,       ,      .

----------

,       ,      .

----------


## wind2203

. ,     .        -  .     ,      90- .    ,      ,  " "    ,     , .....   .

----------


## Shishkin

,         .  ""             " "  90-    .   ,          - ,      .

----------

!    , ,      (         !)        ,    !!!!!!       ,     !       .     !  ,          !    ,   !        !     ,     ,      !          !     ,         ?!  !!!!!

----------

...
    "  ",    .     .      --     ?

----------

,     ,     !  ,   !

----------


## aventon

.
       2007.       . ,     ,     .   ,  .          .      .   .   .

----------


## INSTRUCTOR

:Wink:  !            :

   -   
:  , 
        ,   -.     ,       ,   .  .  .  . 
        ,  -...."

----------


## INSTRUCTOR

!  ! !
          (),     !!!       !

----------

,    ?     -   -  ..   ,      ,        .  ,       ,   ..  .      4  -      -   ,      .             -  ,         ,    ,          .    ,       ,      -    .     -        .

----------


## BOSSKK

-   !
           ,  !         ,   ??? :No-no: 
       -        ,     ,!  !

----------


## .

*BOSSKK*,    Caps Lock?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,  -   , - ,  -           .  -   , ..    ,      , ..    .    -       .         (   -            ).  ,       ,          -    .      .

----------

"-".  ,      ...       ,    !!!        ,    ...

----------


## stas

: *INSTRUCTOR* = *BOSSKK* = *  #19*

----------

!
"  !","- "-    ?
           ,       ,    .  , .  ,    ,        ,,  .
      ,    !
        ,      !

----------

bosskk

----------

> "-".  ,      ...       ,    !!!        ,    ...


,      -?

----------

"- "        .  ,   -        ,       .               ,    !   -   !
1.  -!  ,  ,          !   !
2.  , !  !
3.  !    , ,  !
        -          !  !

----------

"  ",      .         ,   ,      .   ,           ,    .      ,    !           !

----------

,    !  !          !  !      ?     -,  ,   !        !     ,    !         -,    ! ,  -   !

----------

?      ?

----------


## stas

...         :Frown: 

*INSTRUCTOR* = *BOSSKK* = *  #19* -      ,    - ,    .

*  #21* = *  #24* = *  #25* = *  #26* -      , ,       - .

----------

.
     -  /    -     ,      ! 
    .
        "  ",        -     - .       4-6   : , ,   ,   ,    . .
        - "  ".   !      -     ,  ""   .
 -     ,  -         -     .    -      - ,    ,       .
   ,      .   -  -    .    -       .           .

        .   -     .       -        ,       ;-)

. ,         -         .
 ,

----------

(   ,  )

,       ,    "    ".  , " ".         ,          :-) 

      ,    ,      .

----------

,   . :yes: 
  ,        ,       .  "  ". , ,  .      "  ,     -     "      ,           .      ,      ...
,      "". 
...     -   ,  ...   ,      -     .   ""    . .         . !  ! 21 ...   .  :Abuse: 
             ,  ,  ,        .         ,    .
. 4   -  . 
      -     ,   .     .       ,         ,       .

----------

-      ?       .      -       .  4       -         .

----------


## SaintS

.         "  ",     ,     -   -       .   ,     - -  .    ,      ,          .  .    "",    ,          ,        .
  , ,          ,       .          "-",         ,        .    -   .
  ,      ,      ,      ,         ""         .      .   - .  ,    -      .

----------


## ImFeya

, ,     - 61 ?
?

 ?

 -     ,  -       -      ?    :Smilie: ))
     )
  ))
_____
       ...
       -  ,     . 
,   ,   ,         ,       ... 

  ,    ,      -   .  ,          .       ,       ,     40 .. -   , ,        ...

  ,        -       ...   40 .....
   -  ,      ..         ...

----------

,   ,   .      .        -       .    ,     ,      .           ,     ( ),        . ..        ,    ..   ,      .

----------

-   ,       :
-    ,     ,      -,     ...
-      ,       ,       ,     ,          ,      .         , -         ....

        ,       -     -  ,       ,    ,        ""    .       -   !!!!!

       ,    ""  ,        (     )       ( - )    90-,        90-...

     , ..     ,       ,    500      ...

----------


## ..

!
   ,  (   :Smilie:  )   "   ".        . 
    , ,        .     !
       . ,     . (   ,     -   ,    ).
     .     ,    ,    ,    . 
      ,   ,       !!!    !
, ,  ,      (   PR ,     !)    ,            2 .

 ,       :Frown: .

----------


## -

,  ,      - . ...      ?  :Smilie:

----------

.     300     ,      ... 
    .

----------


## Marusya_

, ,  -      ,      . !       , ,      .     !       ,          .     ,       ,    ,    .          . 
   ,   ,   , ,     ,    "";  ,       ""   .  .    . ,  .... 
          .  , 3  -        (      2-3 ),    (-  !) .     ,     .

----------

,     ,    .      .   ,      ., ,        ,  !           ,      2          ,     ,            .          , ,     !       . 

   ,  ,            ,        ,       ,     ,      !       ,    + 30%   . 

:      ,       ,              , .

     ,   ,    - ,               ,      ,      .

----------

> .     300     ,      ... 
>     .


       ?    ?   ?         ?

----------

> ,     ,    .      .   ,      ., ,        ,  !           ,      2          ,     ,            .          , ,     !       . 
> 
>    ,  ,            ,        ,       ,     ,      !       ,    + 30%   . 
> 
> :      ,       ,              , .
> 
>      ,   ,    - ,               ,      ,      .


    ?       
     ))))

----------


## .

.    .   ,    ,          , ?   :Wink:

----------

" !           ,     2          ,     ,            ."

,   ...

 ,  .  ,      15  ,    ? 

      ""     " ",  55.   : "          -  ,     ..." ..   ,    ""   ,    " ".

    1 ()  -   .         , ..            .      "",        .

     -  200   ,        ,    .   .   200  ,        ,     .

----------

C #35-  100%, ..     "".  , " ",   ...   ,    ""   ,      . ,     ,   ,      .

----------


## 1984

,    ,      .        ,    ?       "  ".    ,      .

----------


## 1

-,        .      . 
 :Smilie: 
 -    ...          -?   -   ?

----------

-      ,        .

 ( )        ,     ()      ,     .     (  -           .. )

  -        ,     ,   (  ) ,           !

           30%, ..            !

       , ..      !

----------


## Nattaha

????????... , ,  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Alexxei

"  ....."  "  .....".     .   .     ?...   ,    ,   .            .               ..   ..   .
 .

----------


## 1984

> "  ....."  "  .....".     .   .     ?...   ,    ,   .            .              egorov_1974  ..   ..   .
>  .


Alexxei,        E-mail,    .     .

----------


## RLB

,     "  "!

       2010. 
   ,       , ,    !

,       !        !   ,     . 

   : "            !"...               .

      !!!

----------


## Alexxei

> ,       , ,    !


....                  ,            ....
   ...

----------


## 1984

Alexxei,      ?!        ?

----------

,      ,         ,      ,             (). 

    ,     ,               - .         -     -        (   ,                   ),     90-,    (    , ..        ).

        "" -      .          ,          , ..        ,    . 

  - -,     ,    ,            ,        !!! 

   ,         ,                  .          ,       (          )      ,      30 ,     - .

                -,        ,      ...   ,      ?      -    ,      !

              ,   ,   ( ),       ,          ?  ?

----------


## 1984

,  , : "  ,         ?"  ,     !
        !

----------


## 1984

> ,      ,         ,      ,             (). 
> 
>     ,     ,               - .         -     -        (   ,                   ),     90-,    (    , ..        ).
> 
>         "" -      .          ,          , ..        ,    . 
> 
>   - -,     ,    ,            ,        !!! 
> 
>    ,         ,                  .          ,       (          )      ,      30 ,     - .
> ...


,        : "  "  " ". ,  ,     - !           ,    "",  ,    "-"            !   ,    3         .     ,     ))   , ))))     !

----------


## krona

! -  - !         -   .       - !!!     , ..         . ,    -  .  2003.      .   -  ,       ,    -       .     + 10%  ,        -          !    -        ,        -  .   -        10    ,     . , .       -   "       "  -         !    .      -  ,  ,     .          .         .      !            ,      . .  ,     :    ,  ,   ,      ,      !!!     ,      . , ,      ,      !     ,          ,   ,      ,    ,  ,       .    ,    !   ,  /     ,       ,        . .                    .  ,    ,      , , !         -     ,        !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## krona

,           -     . ,  ,       .      ,     -    !!!  ,    - /- /-  / -    -  -.   ,    ,    ,    .. .   ,    .       /  ,         .           -.     -  ,    , ,        .          ,   ,  ,       .          - -    ,   "  "  ,   , ,          -   ,     ?   - .  ,         (   1, 5. -  )  , ,   ,  2005.   "  " -  .      ,       ,      -   ,      .       . ,    -   !!!!!!!! , ,  ,      -    ,  ,  ,  . (      -   -  , ,      ()        ,       .)       - ,   ,        !       , ,    -  ,   ,   ,   (,    ,         ),       (  !         -        ,        ,       ).  ,    ?       ?  !            , ,  !  - ,  ,       -    - .       , ,   -    ,     ,         . -   ?  ,     . , ,            .  ,   ,     .     .           -  ,   -        .      -  ,  !!! , ,  ,    ,     - ,   ,   ,  ,          .  ,     ,     . ,      , ,     ,       .     (  6  7 ) -   ,     - ,     -    ,   , !   , ,   -   .   ,       .

----------


## stas

> - !!!


    ,   ,  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Fillet

,      61 ,    . 
    ,     !

----------

> ,   ,  ,


    ""  .
   ,   :    .        -   ,   .      -  .      (    )         .     .   .     ,  ,         ,   .       15-16  2010   5-       (),  : "           ".     , ,   .   ,       , .
 ,  , ,          .  (,   -   )   ,        .          .  -           . ,   ,    ,      .  ,      ,       ,      .

----------


## Fillet

> ""  .
>    ,   :    .        -   ,   .      -  .      (    )         .     .   .     ,  ,         ,   .       15-16  2010   5-       (),  : "           ".     , ,   .   ,       , .
>  ,  , ,          .  (,   -   )   ,        .          .  -           . ,   ,    ,      .  ,      ,       ,      .


,     ,    61 ,         ?

----------

> ,     ,    61 ,         ?


 - ,   ?

----------


## Fillet

> - ,   ?


-  .

----------


## Fillet

,     ,  .      ,         .   ,      .

----------

> -  .


  ,   ,    .     ,   . ,       .

----------


## Mikhail Zhukov

> -  .


  ,   ,    .     ,   . ,       .

       .   ,     (,   ) .

----------

> ,   ,    .     ,   . ,       .
> 
>        .   ,     (,   ) .


    !

  ,    -        -         :Smilie:

----------


## Fillet

> ,   ,    .     ,   . ,       .
> 
>        .   ,     (,   ) .


..     ,     ,   ,       .
     ,   ,  ,     ,      .

      ,  ,    61.

----------


## Fillet

> !
> 
>   ,    -        -


           ?   ... :Wink:

----------

!

      ,    ( ,   ).     ,  ,      :   ,    ,       ,    .
  .    ,     :
1.   . ,       ,       ,   .               .             .     ,      ,       .        ,   -          .          .               .
2. ,    .      __ .           ,      .
3.   .    ,   ,        .         ,     .                              .  ,         ,          .      .         :        .
4.     ,    ,     ,         ,   .         ,          .     ,      -.  :      ,      .    ,   ,    .
5.  ,  ,              ,    .   -       ,  -         .   ?   ,       ,   !  , !       !   ,          ?        ,   ,  -  ,     ?
6.  ,      ,       !   !     ,  ,    .

----------


## stas

> 


   - , ,   ,      __       ,      - **   :Smilie: 


,     -   .

----------


## Fillet

> !
> 
>       ,    ( ,   ).     ,  ,      :   ,    ,       ,    .


,   61        .
       .

----------

.     4 .  ,       .  ,            ,      . 
      -.    ,  ,    ,     .    ,     .   ,    (    )     .
      .    :   ,        . ,      .         ,  - .   ,        .
      ,     .      -,    .       ,     .

----------


## .

> 


 ,         -       :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Fillet

?

----------

. 
 ()     !

----------

... 3    2  )       .   -        .    -     2007 .      .      -  . ,     .    ,     .    " ,   ".      - .    , ,   .         -      . ,    ,       .      - .        ,      .    -    .    - ...   -         , ,   ,     . 
    -   ...      .   ,    ,        .    -  ,    " "      -  -   .   ,   ,        /   -     .   ... ,  ... (     ,       .   ,  ,  -   ,       ,       ,    ,  ?)    -      ,   ...  ,   ,     .     ,         ,     -? , , ,   -  .          ,    ...   -    2007-.   -  . 
     -     ...  , .    .    -     . ,       ,    ...   ,    .       -    . 
  .   -   )      .     -     ...  -,   .  ,     "  90-" -    .   90-       ))   .  .   ,    ,   .     -  ...   ,          -      .  .   .       )  ,    .
 ,   ...  .      , ,        -  .         ,     .
    .  .      ,    ,         -   ....

----------


## stas

,    .

----------


## stas

.

----------


## ..

.     ,    .   ..  2010.      ,   .  ,     ,       .       ,    .     .

----------

2  - .   . .

----------

,     ,    . -     ?    ?     ? 
 .

----------


## stas

.

----------

, .       " "    .   "  "            .      "  ".
      ,   ,        ,  , ..          ,        .

----------

.        ,   ,        .  -        ,         ,    .           ,  ,        .  ,  - .


       , ,  , ,    .              ,   ,    ,           ,      ,  ,        ,           . ,       ,       ,        .           , ,       .   ,            .         .         ..        ,    .           ,   ,   ,  ,       .        .       )

----------

!      (  ),   .     ,  , ,     .          .    -   ,     . Ÿ    ,      ,   ,  .      ,       . 
    " ",       .   ,     ,      .    - , , .   7-8  10-.  .       ,           ,      ,        .
        .  ,          . ,      ))) 
 , ,        .

----------

,     .  ,   ,  300    4 ,     (  ) ,      ( ,  ),    .        ( 6 ).
    " ",      . ,  ,    .
        ,   -    200 .  -  . ,        ,     ,     .

----------

1          - 3    ,   ,      .    ,  ,      .

----------

.   .    ?   ? (   )   !  .

----------


## -

> 1          - 3    ,   ,      .    ,  ,      .


 !   1     - .      .    .  (  ) .   (    )    2-3  5-6 ""-    (    100)    3 .    .        ...........        .  .      68 %.   12.- 90%.(     !)      (       )         5    ,      - (  , , )   - .   -  .   (  )        -  .      skype:agroshinainvest   .

----------

( ) ..?
P.S.   feedback

----------


## 31agro

-     24.12.2011, 23:50#92   ,  10.02.2012, 20:52#95  ))

----------


## stas

""    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## 31agro

stas     ?

----------


## .

*31agro*,    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 31Agro

))

----------


## Alex-egrulbaza

,    ,  ,       ,  3    / (. ).

----------

2007 .          .         ,     ...         "           ,    ",   , , .         .
  ""     ,    ,       ""    .
P.S. ,  ,    ,      (        ).

----------


## 31Agro

,    ,   ""          ()     -   - -   !!!!!!!!...... 5%   100 (                 ) -     ,      ,                             ,    (   ).

----------


## 31Agro

,     -  ,            (      )))

----------


## 31Agro

,         ,   ,     ,       IQ- )

----------

. - , -  , - .    "    0".   .    .   .. .     .  ,    .

----------


## Voldem@r

> ,    ,   ""          ()  ...


  -   ...




> -   - -   !!!!!!!!......


      -     ()     -     2...  ...

----------


## Voldem@r

> ,    ,  ,       ,  3    / (. ).


,   ))))
     -    -        (  )  .       .          ... - -      ,   ...

----------


## Voldem@r

-   . ,             .   .
   ...        - .    -    .   -   .        .           .   -   ,    -.    "",  .        ,   /.         ?!...    , , ,        .     -     .        -     .         -        !...     , "      -...",   ,          ...   -   , ...   ?...        ,    ?      ,       ?      ...      ,    .
        -   .  -  !       ?          ,   .      ,    - .       .    ,   -  .      .      ?...
          -  -,       -    .       .
   -    .      .     .

----------

> ,    .


 .         ,       .  -    .

----------

> , .       " "    .   "  "            .      "  ".
>       ,   ,        ,  , ..          ,        .


- " "   ,  , - ,  ..

----------

> -   . ,             .   .
>    ...        - .    -    .   -   .        .           .   -   ,    -.    "",  .        ,   /.         ?!...    , , ,        .     -     .        -     .         -        !...     , "      -...",   ,          ...   -   , ...   ?...        ,    ?      ,       ?      ...      ,    .
>         -   .  -  !       ?          ,   .      ,    - .       .    ,   -  .      .      ?...
>           -  -,       -    .       .
>    -    .      .     .


            " "     ,     ! (    . ""   !        )           .         !             (       2   )         !        ""  ""  !           :Smilie:   2008          ?       !                (  ,     )         ()     !    "" ...  :Smilie:            !

    ,        ,     .       "       "    ?    20     ,   !      .        ""    - " " ,     !           ?   ,        12   ,               .      :                         ?       :                                       ""     ? 

      ,                ,   (  )          .        !       !       ,       !  ,    ..                   ,        ( )    -,     .  :Smilie:        2009  -            1 . 300 . ( )      !            !!          ,              (    ).    (    ),        :Smilie: ))

p.s.          .   ,      ,        ,   ,           ,            ""        -     ,    !          .             !              .     ,    " "  :Wink:       !

----------


## stas

.

----------

